# Settled on indoor toilet training , now what do I do ?



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok so I have dinly settled on indoor training after a terrifing event ot a week ago where a big dog I didn't even know excisted started barking at Tillie which made her run out the garden and into the road where my neighbours let he run into the road ! And even the car didn't stop ! I had to run into the road and nearly got ran over  well after this I decided that it would be best to indoor train  now I need to know exactly what I need , how long it will take on average ect. Ways to train her ect. Thanks !


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

You will need pee pads, odor remover, treats and lots of energy. Oh, and patients. 
When ever one would have and accident i would soak up most of it with the pee pad so they could smell the scent and spray the floor with the odor remover. When ever they would potty on the pad we made a REALLY big deal of it!! We would clap and sing and dance around and give a good treat. They cought on to that extremely quick. They love treats and once they figured out what they had to do for them it was smooth sailing from there. All of mine whede fully trained by the age of 6 months. I may just be one of the lucky ones but it was very easy.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> You will need pee pads, odor remover, treats and lots of energy. Oh, and patients.
> When ever one would have and accident i would soak up most of it with the pee pad so they could smell the scent and spray the floor with the odor remover. When ever they would potty on the pad we made a REALLY big deal of it!! We would clap and sing and dance around and give a good treat. They cought on to that extremely quick. They love treats and once they figured out what they had to do for them it was smooth sailing from there. All of mine whede fully trained by the age of 6 months. I may just be one of the lucky ones but it was very easy.


Thank you ! , I feel guilty for leaving it so late for training as in a few days she will be 9 months ! But I've tried in and off and then got very Ill  luckily im better now  so would you recommend a crate ?


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*I only crated mine if i was leaving somewhere. She is old enough now where she wont be pottying every 20 minutes. She should pick up on the training pretty easy since she is older. She already knows when you are happy with her and can easily figure out how to do it again.*


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *I only crated mine if i was leaving somewhere. She is old enough now where she wont be pottying every 20 minutes. She should pick up on the training pretty easy since she is older. She already knows when you are happy with her and can easily figure out how to do it again.*


Ok thank you !


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

If she's been going wherever she likes inside your home since you got her, you'll first need to clean up every trace of old wee and poo remnants, and the only way to do this effectively is with a special enzyme activated pet urine killer. 

In order to ensure you find every last bit, you'll need a black light torch to make the pee stains "glow" in the dark - these are much cheaper on ebay and then you really have to soak those spots on carpets or rugs with the enzyme cleaner until it's soaked right thru into the underlay.

Trying to pad train with a house full of old (invisible to you stains) will be nigh on impossible. Then, once all completely clean & deodorised, put pads down where she goes most, and then gradually over time reduce the number until you're down to 1 or 2 depending on the size of your home.

If they cost as much in UK as they do here, you could be in for a rude awakening as they work out to around $1 ea. Still, much less than complete recarpeting & replacing soiled bedding, matresses etc from your bed, I suppose.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I use the human pads. Chair and bed ones. 23x36 inches, and 30x36 inches for the big ones. I have 2 chi's that use them. I get them thru a medical supply and they deliver them to the house. Probably could get them cheaper, but this works for me. Sue


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I use the human pads. Chair and bed ones. 23x36 inches, and 30x36 inches for the big ones.


I use the exact same ones!! They are half the price of the ones made for "dogs".


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

As AussieLas suggested, it would be a very good idea to clean all carpeting. If you have a professional carpet cleaning company near you that might be a little easier. The one i use to work for did a great job and the cleaners they used where excellant. Its not as expensive as most would think.


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

He he, I'd never thought of using the human ones - that's funny! We get through a lot here!!! Dread to think how much they cost. Mine caught on really quick so I was lucky - again with lots of praise and treats. Mr Pax had a few accidents when he first moved in with us cos he was over a year old and don't think he'd used pads before. He also liked to pee everywhere - including on us!!!! - when he got excited. I never told him off when he got it wrong - and he LOVES being praised and fussed over - so he picked it up pretty quick!  xxx


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

chichi_lady said:


> He he, I'd never thought of using the human ones - that's funny! We get through a lot here!!! Dread to think how much they cost. Mine caught on really quick so I was lucky - again with lots of praise and treats. Mr Pax had a few accidents when he first moved in with us cos he was over a year old and don't think he'd used pads before. He also liked to pee everywhere - including on us!!!! - when he got excited. I never told him off when he got it wrong - and he LOVES being praised and fussed over - so he picked it up pretty quick!  xxx


thanks! i am now out/in door training! im doing both so when i go back to school and if there is accidents then it will at least be on something easy to clean!  x


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi theshaneman:
Sorry if someone already posted this as I didn't bother 
reading through all the postings.
My lil' guy was indoor potty trained for a few years before
switching to outdoor pottying.
I used Depend/etc.. for people instead of the dog pads
as they are bigger and thicker.
They work out really well, not too expensive.
Thought this may help you.
Blessings.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

pmum said:


> Hi theshaneman:
> Sorry if someone already posted this as I didn't bother
> reading through all the postings.
> My lil' guy was indoor potty trained for a few years before
> ...


thanks! i will take a look!


----------

